# Resale buyers get HUGE special assessments?



## bobinmich (Oct 21, 2019)

Just attended a Wyndham presentation in Governors Place in Williamsburg.  I own 364k points, all resale, both buys at Kingsgate Williamsburg.  As they pressured me to buy through Wyndham, they said my MF special assessment was going up roughly 50 percent, as "that's how Wyndham penalizes resale buyers".   

IS THIS true????  Do resale buyers get clobbered EVERY year on special assessments??  way above developer buyers?    

thanks, Bob


----------



## dgalati (Oct 21, 2019)

bobinmich said:


> Just attended a Wyndham presentation in Governors Place in Williamsburg.  I own 364k points, all resale, both buys at Kingsgate Williamsburg.  As they pressured me to buy through Wyndham, they said my MF special assessment was going up roughly 50 percent, as "that's how Wyndham penalizes resale buyers".
> 
> IS THIS true????  Do resale buyers get clobbered EVERY year on special assessments??  way above developer buyers?
> 
> thanks, Bob


More sales BS. This is part of the Daze and Confuse strategy that Wyndham uses a lot. Never believe what they say unless they put it in writing. Some on here say Wyndham helps owners by using this deceptive way of selling more points then one can use.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 21, 2019)

bobinmich said:


> Just attended a Wyndham presentation in Governors Place in Williamsburg.  I own 364k points, all resale, both buys at Kingsgate Williamsburg.  As they pressured me to buy through Wyndham, they said my MF special assessment was going up roughly 50 percent, as "that's how Wyndham penalizes resale buyers".
> 
> IS THIS true????  Do resale buyers get clobbered EVERY year on special assessments??  way above developer buyers?
> 
> thanks, Bob



These guys make commission so it doesn’t matter what you own, they will find something wrong with it. If they cannot find something wrong with it, they will make stuff up. Like in your case. Wyndham does not control the HOA dues or the reserve fund. Wyndham cannot charge a special assessment. Only the HOA can. So it is not possible for Wyndham to force an HOA to issues a special assessment for resale only owners.  You’re safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 21, 2019)

Total LIE.  If the salesman's lips are moving....


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2019)

If resale buyers get Special Assessments, ALL other owners will get them too. Otherwise would be discrimination, and THAT'S illegal.

Jim


----------



## dgalati (Oct 21, 2019)

Richelle said:


> These guys make commission so it doesn’t matter what you own, they will find something wrong with it. If they cannot find something wrong with it, they will make stuff up. Like in your case. Wyndham does not control the HOA dues or the reserve fund. Wyndham cannot charge a special assessment. Only the HOA can. So it is not possible for Wyndham to force an HOA to issues a special assessment for resale only owners.  You’re safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Horrible that sales resort to lies and deceit to sell their product.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 21, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Horrible that sales resort to lies and deceit to sell their product.



Absolutely 100% wholly agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Oct 21, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> If resale buyers get Special Assessments, ALL other owners will get them too. Otherwise would be discrimination, and THAT'S illegal.
> 
> Jim



It resale owners were part of what is legally defined as a “Protected group” then yes, it would be illegal. If it were illegal to single out resale owners, they wouldn’t be able to block them from using resale for Club Pass or obtaining VIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman (Oct 21, 2019)

Richelle said:


> It resale owners were part of what is legally defined as a “Protected group” then yes, it would be illegal. If it were illegal to single out resale owners, they wouldn’t be able to block them from using resale for Club Pass or obtaining VIP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct.  however it would take a lot of legal maneuvering to create a class of resale at the HOA level.  Especially one that applied retroactively.


----------



## GRapuser (Oct 21, 2019)

Richelle said:


> It resale owners were part of what is legally defined as a “Protected group” then yes, it would be illegal. If it were illegal to single out resale owners, they wouldn’t be able to block them from using resale for Club Pass or obtaining VIP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



However, the Club Pass reservations and VIP are granted by Wyndham, while the Maintenance Fees and Special Assessments come from the HOA. This is really comparing apples to oranges. I would think that one thing that Wyndham could rather easily do is raise the Program Fee for resale owners. Right now it is actually lower for them because they don't get the wonderful "benefits" of Plus Partners. While it might be difficult to justify charging more for fewer services, if anyone could could make up some justification, I'm sure Wyndham's sales team could.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 21, 2019)

GRapuser said:


> However, the Club Pass reservations and VIP are granted by Wyndham, while the Maintenance Fees and Special Assessments come from the HOA. This is really comparing apples to oranges. I would think that one thing that Wyndham could rather easily do is raise the Program Fee for resale owners. Right now it is actually lower for them because they don't get the wonderful "benefits" of Plus Partners. While it might be difficult to justify charging more for fewer services, if anyone could could make up some justification, I'm sure Wyndham's sales team could.



I’m referring to his declaration that Wyndham charging a large assessment (which they cannot do) on resale is discrimination and illegal. My point was that it’s not illegal. Wyndham could treat resale owners differently if they so choose in any manner they choose. It’s not discrimination until they single out what the law defines as “Protected groups”. I used Club Pass and VIP as an example because he said Wyndham was discriminating. Not the HOA. It is apples to apples when we are both talking about how Wyndham treats resale. I was never referring to the HOA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Oct 21, 2019)

GRapuser said:


> However, the Club Pass reservations and VIP are granted by Wyndham, while the Maintenance Fees and Special Assessments come from the HOA. This is really comparing apples to oranges. I would think that one thing that Wyndham could rather easily do is raise the Program Fee for resale owners. Right now it is actually lower for them because they don't get the wonderful "benefits" of Plus Partners. While it might be difficult to justify charging more for fewer services, if anyone could could make up some justification, I'm sure Wyndham's sales team could.


I wouldn't call them wounderfull benefits . Only way to have them is buy developer. In my opinion not worth the price.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok, so buying resale is not a protected class. So sue me!


----------



## amycurl (Oct 21, 2019)

No, not a "protected class" but many states have laws that ensure that *all* HOA members must pay the same MF/special assessments, which is why so many off-season week owners of legacy resorts walk away, because they are charged the same (for a lesser-value week) as a high season owner.


----------



## am1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Buying at a new resort avoids special assestments for awhile.  At first those can only be bought retail.  A small savings against a huge cost.


----------



## hoghead (Oct 26, 2019)

bobinmich said:


> Just attended a Wyndham presentation in Governors Place in Williamsburg.  I own 364k points, all resale, both buys at Kingsgate Williamsburg.  As they pressured me to buy through Wyndham, they said my MF special assessment was going up roughly 50 percent, as "that's how Wyndham penalizes resale buyers".
> 
> IS THIS true????  Do resale buyers get clobbered EVERY year on special assessments??  way above developer buyers?
> 
> thanks, Bob


BOB,What an eye opener. I wonder how many quests found out at the presentation that there is a secondary market and all sales do not need to be by the resort. In a subliminal way the gun shy sales force is making aware to potential buyers an alternative by just mentioning the resale market.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve had more than one sales guy say how Wyndham likes resale accounts better than developer purchased accounts. Main reason being they don’t “owe” resale owners anything other than accommodations. No discounts, no unlimited housekeeping credits, no other perks at all. Just a room in exchange for points.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 27, 2019)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> I’ve had more than one sales guy say how Wyndham likes resale accounts better than developer purchased accounts. Main reason being they don’t “owe” resale owners anything other than accommodations. No discounts, no unlimited housekeeping credits, no other perks at all. Just a room in exchange for points.


Sounds like the sales weasels was trying to use reverse psychology and plant a subliminal message.


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 27, 2019)

We attended a sales presentation this past Monday in the Smokies at governors crossing and was told to notice the absence of hotels now and emphasizing new changes as far as VIP ownership will be changing according to new rules being introduced. Cancel and rebook depends on actual ownership, housekeeping will no longer be unlimited to any without checking with your sales representative plus other changes abouf benefits that may be changing.  Our sales representative had me write my intention of why i attended to which i said for the 30k reward points and then to write about my intentions to exit ownership and what i expected to which i wrote what i expect is remuneration and not ovations as i go to Glade today through Thursday where money is available.

Will i settle with my Fairfield Trust Deeds? Only if a fair settlement for my silver VIP selling for $80k plus. My 8 year old great grandson has begged me not to sell but he can't afford a dollar a month now to help pay for fees but maybe in 3 years.  He boasts to his family about GG gives him his own bedroom and TV so he stays with us rather than motel rooms with them


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 27, 2019)

We attended a sales presentation this past Monday in the Smokies at governors crossing and was told to notice the absence of hotels now and emphasizing new changes as far as VIP ownership will be changing according to new rules being introduced. Cancel and rebook depends on actual ownership, housekeeping will no longer be unlimited to any without checking with your sales representative plus other changes abouf benefits that may be changing.  Our sales representative had me write my intention of why i attended to which i said for the 30k reward points and then to write about my intentions to exit ownership and what i expected to which i wrote what i expect is remuneration and not ovations as i go to Glade today through Thursday where money is available.

Will i settle with my Fairfield Trust Deeds? Only if a fair settlement for my silver VIP selling for $80k plus. My 8 year old great grandson has begged me not to sell but he can't afford a dollar a month now to help pay for fees but maybe in 3 years.  He boasts to his family about GG gives him his own bedroom and TV so he stays with us rather than motel rooms with them


----------



## Richelle (Oct 27, 2019)

hoghead said:


> BOB,What an eye opener. I wonder how many quests found out at the presentation that there is a secondary market and all sales do not need to be by the resort. In a subliminal way the gun shy sales force is making aware to potential buyers an alternative by just mentioning the resale market.



The OP said his points were resale. The sales people know that he has resale by looking at his account. So the sales person already knows that the OP is aware of the resale market. He didn’t accidentally or subliminally divulge anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joestein (Oct 28, 2019)

I really don't like attending presentations.

I have a difficult time listening to outright lies.    I have an even more difficult time when they ask me something and then tell me I am wrong.  I tend to counter the BS and then my wife is kicking me under the table to shut up.

I really don't like attending presentations.


----------

